# تلوث البيئة بالمواد البلاستيكية



## علي عباس ناصر (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تلوث البيئة بالمواد البلاستيكية:
المخلفات من المواد البلاستيكية من أكثر المواد الملوثة للبيئة وخاصة المعاد تصنيعها منها ، وتصنف ضمن المواد الملوثة الصلبة ،حيث أن الأكياس التي تستعمل لحفظ الأطعمة حينما تكون معادة فإنها سوف تعرض المواد الغذائية للتسمم عند حفظها بهذه الأكياس .
وإن ظاهرة تراكم المواد البلاستيكية كملوث للبيئة من خلال رمي العبوات البلاستيكية الفارغة بعد الاستغناء عنها وكذلك الأكياس البلاستيكية وما شاكل ذلك . وإن كثرة استعمال المواد البلاستيكية وإنتاجها بكثرة لأسباب عديدة نذكر منها :
1.	الطاقة المصروفة لإنتاجها تكون قليلة .
2.	خفيفة الوزن وسهلة النقل .
3.	طورت الحياة اليومية لكثرة استخدامها في مجالات مختلفة .
4.	لها القدرة على حفظ الأطعمة .
5.	لها القدرة على حفظ المواد السامة ولا تسمح بتسربها .
6.	لها قدرة عالية على العزل الكهربائي والحراري .
7.	لها مقاومة مناسبة للصدمات .
أنواع البوليمرات:
هناك تصنيفات عديدة للبوليمرات ، فمنهم من يصنفها حسب سلوكها الحراري ، ومنهم منصنفها حسب طريقة تحضيره أو حسب طريقة التفاعل وقد تصنف البوليرات حسب طريقة استخدامها ، وأذكر هنا بإيجاز شديد بعض أصناف البوليمرات .
بوليمرات طبيعية: مثل المطاط الطبيعي .
بوليمرات صناعية : مثل الإيبوكسي الذي يشتمل على Hardener & Softener .
البوليمرات البتروكيمياوية : وتشتمل على مواد مطاوعة للحرارة Thermo plastics ومواد غير مطاوعة للحرارة Thermo set .
مصادر الفضلات البلاستيكية:
1.	الفضلات المحلية ومصدرها من البيوت والمحلات التجارية .
2.	الفضلات الناتجة من التوزيع : وهي التي تغلف بها الأجهزة والأدوات لغرض التصدير .
3.	الفضلات الناتجة من الصناعات الثقيلة .
4.	فضلات البناء والهدم : ومنها زراعية وفضلات النقليات وفضلات مصدرها المعدات الإلكترونية والكهربائية .
إن تراكم مثل هذه الفضلات تشكل عبأً كبيراً على البيئة ، بسبب عدم قابليتها على التحلل بسهولة . ولتقليل التلوث بالملوثات البلاستيكية فقد تم الاتجاه إلى صناعة بوليمرات لها القابلية على الإنحلال . وهناك أنواع مختلفة من البوليمرات يمكن انحلالها بطرق مختلفة وكما يلي :
1.	بوليمرات لها القابلية على الانحلال البايولوجي Biological Degradation بواسطة أنواع من البكتيريا لها القدرة على تحليله .
2.	بوليمرات تتحلل بالطرق الكيمياوية Chemical Degradation ومن طرق الإنحلال الكيمياوي الأكسدة Oxidation والتحلل Dissociation .
3.	بوليمرات تتحلل بطرق فيزياوية : وهي بوليمرات تعاني من تكسر أواصرها بالضوء وخاصة في المنطقة فوق البنفسجية التي مصدرها ضوء الشمس أو الانحلال بواسطة المواد القاصرة Bleaching Agents .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع ويا حبذا لو ان الجميع يهتم بمشكلة التلوث من كل اطرافها


----------



## العبقرينو (30 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank you 
On the subject wonderful 
God give you strength


----------

